# 2,800 users who have never posted!!!



## Olive (May 12, 2003)

wow.

i was checking to see where i am on the list of posters (in the top 150 postcounts... i spend to much time here), and i decided to see how many low posters there were.

i discovered that there are 2,800 odd members who have never posted!!! obviously some of these people are brand new, but the oldest member who hasn't posted joined on 09-28-2002 which is sometime ago now. this means that a 5th of our members have never posted.

so the question is, why do they join? to vote in polls?


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 12, 2003)

Some people just like to read.

Some of them maybe allises too, people who signed on and then changed their handles.


----------



## Crothian (May 12, 2003)

And some of the other posters make up for thier lack of posting


----------



## Darkness (May 12, 2003)

Lots of people come, register, and never post. *shrug* That's the way it goes on the 'net. No biggie.


----------



## EricNoah (May 12, 2003)

*sigh* it's time for me to come clean.

I create thousands of alt-IDs ahead of time, and then I use them to start flame wars, post trolls, etc.  And then I swoop in with my real ID and ban them.  It just makes me feel cool...


----------



## Holy Bovine (May 12, 2003)

I think we already knew that Eric 

2800 does seem like an awful lot though.  Don't old, unused IDs get deleted after a certain amount of time?


----------



## Darkness (May 12, 2003)

Eric, admission is a good first step.

Now, however, you should start changing your behavior for the better.

For example, you really should ban your main troll ID, right now! 

- _Just a suggestion...[/url] Darkness_


----------



## Piratecat (May 12, 2003)

I thought Eric's main troll ID was Blackshirt5?


----------



## Darkness (May 12, 2003)

Yer right, of cours - it's his main troll ID nowadays; the other alt. ID I link to is old and worn-out.


----------



## Angcuru (May 12, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I thought Eric's main troll ID was Blackshirt5?   *



_ow_.....


----------



## EricNoah (May 12, 2003)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> *
> ow..... *




Oops, sorry, that was me ... forgot to log out of my Angcuru account!


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 12, 2003)

Don't forget that it has been stated that there are only four people that post here, which means I am you or is that you are me or I am the world or the needs of the many out-weight the few or the needs of the few out-weight the many or one for all and all for one.


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 12, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oops, sorry, that was me ... forgot to log out of my Angcuru account! *




Oh, see he got the name right too, proof that it is an allis!


----------



## Darkness (May 12, 2003)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> *Don't forget that it has been stated that there are only four people that post here*



Yeah, that theory's an old hat, and probably no longer accurate.


----------



## Olive (May 12, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Lots of people come, register, and never post. *shrug* That's the way it goes on the 'net. No biggie. *




sure, and i'm not worried about it, i'm just confused why people would take the time to register and never post. the one post people i understand.


----------



## Piratecat (May 12, 2003)

Actually, the number of people with 0 posts is 3,517. My guess is that for a lot of those people, their emails ate their initial passwords, and they either re-registered or didn't bother to return.

1,395 people have 1 post.  2,717 have between 2 to 10 posts.  And 3,687 have over 10 posts, with about a third of _that_ number having over 100.

In comparison to how many people post, 1437 registered users have actually visited the message boards in the last 24 hours. That doesn't even count lurkers, who typically outnumber Members significantly.  Neat, eh?


----------



## Randolpho (May 13, 2003)

I rarely post here (it's not really any fun when you don't roleplay anymore), but Eric dragged me back from Nutkinland for another hurrah.

So. Um...


Hurrah!


----------



## fba827 (May 13, 2003)

Even if they don't post, they may be lurkers that simply like the option of changing their viewing preferences (i.e. more threads per screen, fewer posts per screen, etc. etc.).


As long as no one is unnecessarily eating up server memory, then it's all good


----------



## KDLadage (May 18, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I thought Eric's main troll ID was Blackshirt5?   *




That would sort of make this conversation a bit odd, then woudn't it?


----------



## Gez (May 18, 2003)

I'm number 55 right now...


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 18, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> *I'm number 55 right now... *




Actually, you're 56, but with 3 hivers behind you that won't hold long ..


----------



## Mark (May 19, 2003)

Randolpho said:
			
		

> *I rarely post here (it's not really any fun when you don't roleplay anymore), but Eric dragged me back from Nutkinland for another hurrah.
> 
> So. Um...
> 
> ...




 Welcome back!


----------



## Psion (May 19, 2003)

How do you figure your ranking?


----------



## Alzrius (May 19, 2003)

Psion said:
			
		

> *How do you figure your ranking? *




During their less active periods, the Hivemind looks through the member listings, and idly adds up not only post count, but also other things such as how cool you seem, where you post the most, if you've promised them certain favors, etc. From that, they distribute the ranking in secret to every single EN World member so that we may know who is above who on the pecking order.

You didn't get one? Hmm...seems we know where you got ranked...  

(I'm just playing Psion, you know I love ya  )


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 19, 2003)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> *During their less active periods, the Hivemind looks through the member listings, and idly adds up not only post count, but also other things such as how cool you seem, where you post the most, if you've promised them certain favors, etc. From that, they distribute the ranking in secret to every single EN World member so that we may know who is above who on the pecking order.
> *




You know we can also retract those ratings, Alzrius !

Seriously, that's funny!


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 19, 2003)

Psion said:
			
		

> *How do you figure your ranking? *




Click -members-, then -advanced search-, sort by -posts- (and -descending-).


----------



## Mark (May 19, 2003)

Naw.  Too much like trouble.

Psion -  Just click on Members then on Top 20 Posters, then use the numbered links below to see where you are if you've dropped off the top list.


----------



## Gez (May 19, 2003)

Remember you may edit the URL line. Add or change the &perpage=number section. You can put any number from 1 to 200. So you may get the Top 200 rather than the Top 20.

I also use that to save long threads, like story hours, in a reduced set of files.


----------



## Darkness (May 20, 2003)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> *Click -members-, then -advanced search-, sort by -posts- (and -descending-). *



Or just click -members-, then -Top 20 Posters-.

Like so.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 20, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Or just click -members-, then -Top 20 Posters-.
> 
> Like so.  *




Just do what Gez suggested, it works better.

I've updated the quoted link.


----------

